# Mk5 Monster Floor mats in MK4??



## GtiVR6Guy (Dec 6, 2008)

Would GTI monster floor mats out of a mk5 fit in my mk4?


----------



## Ld7w_VR (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: Mk5 Monster Floor mats in MK4?? (GtiVR6Guy)*

not without modification. I thought about it once but who really wants to cut up expensive mats.


----------



## PSBds07 (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: Mk5 Monster Floor mats in MK4?? (GtiVR6Guy)*

I thought and asked that same thing a couple of weeks ago. Short answer is: not easily.


----------



## Ld7w_VR (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: Mk5 Monster Floor mats in MK4?? (PSBds07)*

I did want the honeycomb pattern mats from the mk5 in my mk4 but it is to much trouble to go through for me at least right now.


----------



## GtiVR6Guy (Dec 6, 2008)

Oh ok thanks .
I was wondering because i found a full set front and rear for 40$


----------



## bobbyk94 (Aug 15, 2010)

Has anyone done this? or mk6 in mk4? Pics? Thanks!


----------

